# Photos Accidentally Put in Recycling Bin But Don't Show Up There



## StrayCat17 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've seen variations on this issue, but not my problem exactly, and I was hoping there'd be a simple solution to my problem. Essentially, I did a photo shoot yesterday and was attempting to copy the .CR2 files onto my computer. In the process of pasting them over though, I accidentally put them into the Recycling Bin. It immediately prompted me to say, "If you move these files into the Recycling Bin, they will be permanently deleted. Are you sure you wish to continue?" I obviously hit the "No" button, but the photos were deleted from the CF card anyway! And they're not in the recycling bin either, so I can't just restore them.

I've tried this a couple more times with unimportant photos just to ensure I'm not going crazy, and indeed, every time it deletes the photos, despite the fact that I hit the "No" button. 

Does anyone have any good suggestions? I'm currently doing a scan with CardRecovery Pro, but I can't tell if it's scanning the CF card in my camera, or just my C: Drive, and regardless, I'm not sure where the photos would show up at this point anyway.

Any help would be greatly appreciated...a lot of work went into the photos and I'd hate to lose them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 16, 2012)

You may need to provide a little more information for anybody to help; like operating system, how were you transferring the files, how is the CF card connected to your computer.

If you haven't used the CF card again, then the images should still be there. Normal deleting usually just deletes the directions to the file but not the actual file. I can only suggest Google the problem and go from there.

Instead of 'NO', have you tried cancelling the operation but hitting the little X button in the top right hand corner?

One reason the deleted files are not in your recycling bin may be that your 'bin' size is too small to fit all the files. This can be adjusted.

Best manual way, that I used, to move files from CF to PC is with explorer & copy/paste. Confirm result, then delete. For automatic, I use the Canon utility for the transfer and then manually delete later after result confirmation.

Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## StrayCat17 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello JP,

I am using Windows 7. I attached my Canon 5d Mark ii via a USB cable to my computer, which prompted me with the list of import options. I chose "view files" and then copied the ones I wanted to move to my computer. I then clicked on what I thought was my Photos folder, but was actually the Recycle Bin Folder, which I had inadvertently left open. It was then that I hit "Paste" and was prompted with the question about whether or not I wanted to continue. I said no, I did not want to continue, but when I looked at the pictures still on my CF card, all the ones I had copied were gone.

Essentially, it seems that they were not pasted to my computer, but were deleted from my CF card even though I told it not to do that. I am hoping that they are still on my CF Card, and was wondering if anyone had a good way/program to retrieve photos off the CF card that have been deleted. I have not taken any new photos on this card, so I am hoping they are still there.

I would also add that I need a program which will analyze the CF card while it is in my 5d mark ii, as I do not have a card reader or a way to insert the CF card into my laptop.

I don't think size was an issue, as I only had about 20 photos to copy over.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never downloaded my photos through the camera/usb route. So I can't help you there. 

i suggest that you buy an external usb cf card reader. They cost less then $20.

and read this page

https://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-data-recovery-file-undelete-utility.htm


----------



## PeterJ (Dec 17, 2012)

You'll probably need a card reader, Canon cameras from what I know use the PTP (picture transfer protocol) device class instead of the MSC (mass storage class) that a reader will be. The former doesn't give physical access to the media as far as I know, and a recovery tool will need that.


----------



## LSV (Dec 17, 2012)

You should go to your CF card manufacturer's website to download their file recovery software. I know my Sony and Transcend cards have this option and I imagine others would have this application, too.


----------



## zim (Dec 17, 2012)

LSV said:


> You should go to your CF card manufacturer's website to download their file recovery software. I know my Sony and Transcend cards have this option and I imagine others would have this application, too.



+1 on that or http://www.cardrecovery.com and get a card reader, sounds like you've not used or done anything with the card since the error so all should be good.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 17, 2012)

can't help with specific problem but shows the need for back ups... i have LR set up to save to 2 locations on import


----------



## dallasdave (Dec 17, 2012)

Connect the device, and manually see if there are any files there, like with windows explorer.

If still aren't seeing them, there are many undelete programs out there, some a free, just search google.

You could also open a windows prompt and navigate to that drive/folder.
Like typing in *d:*
and then type in *undelete *.**

Can't guarantee anything.


----------



## markwilliams279 (Jan 29, 2013)

Try this to recover your lost photos... http://www.stellarphotorecoverysoftware.com/


----------



## Niterider (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have access to a linux/unix (ubuntu, mint, fedora, etc.) computer and a card reader, you could run terminal commands to show all files in that folder regardless of permissions and hidden attributes. 

I know someone is going to be quite to say that this can be equally accomplished through the windows command prompt, but I honestly am not as proficient in that command line interface as I am in the linux terminal. If anyone has sufficient knowledge in either interface that wants to chime in, please do so


----------



## nolken (Jan 29, 2013)

Niterider said:


> I
> know someone is going to be quite to say that this can be equally accomplished through the windows command prompt, but I honestly am not as proficient in that command line interface as I am in the linux terminal...



And for good reason i'm sure! windows command is not a good experience.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 5, 2013)

Try this http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Show-or-hide-the-Recycle-Bin

Also get an external cf reader. They are like $10. Much better process.

For media recovery try remo ($49) works well. You will need that card to show up in a cf reader though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2013)

I use Image Rescue 4. It will recover image files including cr2 files, videos, etc. As long as you have not used the card to take more photos, they should all still be found and easily recovered.
You need a card reader, the software will find it and the images.
A bonus is the erase feature which will erase a card completely and fix any bad memory cells by mapping them out. Obviously, when you use that feature, any images on the card are basically gone forever.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never had any files deleted from an external USB drive end up in the recycle bin. I always COPY from the USB drive to C:\, E:\, whatever, sort out the junk which does go into the recycle bin, then clean up the external drive once back up of the keepers has been completed and tested.

Files you've deleted from that external drive are likely still there as noted above and several recovery options suggested, get to it.






.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2013)

I use Lightroom to import my images from a card reader. Lightroom never deletes the files from your card. you have the options in the Windows 7 image impoort set to delete files from the card, and thats what it does.
1. Use a card reader.
2. Set the import options so that files are not deleted after they are imported.
3. Format the card in camera when you have the files safely imported and backed up. 

BTW, Lightroom, and many other photo editors will also make a second copy of the original file and put it in the backup location (NAS, Network Location, external drive, etc) at the same time the file is copied to your working file directory.
You need to use a card reader to recover your files, Its doubtful that you can do it from the camera link.


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

Deleted file´s are still alive as long as you don´t make or save other pictures on that drive, 

What i would do is

Put it in Card Reader

Format Drive

Run Recovery Program ( I use File Scavenger)

Make a Long Search and select No display deleted file´s also

The Program find 99,9% of Images (for me)

only Manko is that deleted files maybe shown as Unknown but Meta Data are ok.

I restored many cards for customer´s who bought one in a shop where I worked, and accidently delete the pictures or format the card, and the customers was very thankfully.

I found it because my HDD crashed once and erverything from 800GB was blast but HDD worked, so I format it and scaned it and restored 800GB of Images and my personal backup.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 5, 2013)

DO NOT FORMAT!!!!
Before taking this step, I concur in getting a card reader and then seeing if any of a number of recovery software programs will find the images. 
Once you format the card, the chances of recovery go down, so only do this if the above mentioned steps do not work.
I have been successful in recovering images of a corrupted CF card with Rescue Pro in the past, but there are many equivalent programs available out there.
And (would of, could of, should of), in the future, I'd copy and paste the images from the card to the computer using a card reader. Once I verified the images were on the computer, then, and only then, would I delete the images from the card. This is a belt and suspenders approach but it is easy to copy the files again if they are still easily available on the card.


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why not format?? I´ll learning

It doesn´t change anything, If i scan a deleted card or a formated Card Away is away, but as long as you don´t rewrite the card (put new images on it) you can find them, neither format or not.


----------



## markwilliams279 (Feb 6, 2013)

If you are not able to see your photos in the recycle bin then need not to worry. Go for online tools that helps to recover lost photos and video files.


----------



## nickharys (Feb 13, 2014)

You can use data recovery software, it helped me before. see this guide: 
http://www.asoftech.com/articles/recover-deleted-photos-canon-camera.html


----------



## J.R. (Feb 13, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> DO NOT FORMAT!!!!
> Before taking this step, I concur in getting a card reader and then seeing if any of a number of recovery software programs will find the images.
> Once you format the card, the chances of recovery go down, so only do this if the above mentioned steps do not work.
> I have been successful in recovering images of a corrupted CF card with Rescue Pro in the past, but there are many equivalent programs available out there.
> And (would of, could of, should of), in the future, I'd copy and paste the images from the card to the computer using a card reader. Once I verified the images were on the computer, then, and only then, would I delete the images from the card. This is a belt and suspenders approach but it is easy to copy the files again if they are still easily available on the card.



In my experience, formatting doesn't make any difference in the ability to recover files as long as it is not a low level format (which writes zeros to the memory rendering data unrecoverable). What formatting will do however is show all the files recoverable and you will have to sift through the gigantic number of files (including your temporary internet files) to trace the ones that you need to recover. 

Look at it this way - 

a) you deleted some files ---> run recovery software ---> images show up in the recovery program ---> recover images
b) you deleted some files ---> disk formatted ---> run recovery software ---> all files on the drive show up in the recovery program ---> identify the files you need (maybe with trial & error method) ---> recover images

I know which method I'd choose


----------



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

does not make sense. if you copied the files like you said, why did they ever leave the CF card? regardless of where you pasted them, copied files should remain in the original location.

i second lightroom import, lots of sorting options, and doesn't delete photos. use the camera to clear the card once you know you have the photos.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
No need to say much, lots of good advice, another good reason to use a card reader is to avoid damaging the USB port. I know someone will say what about damaging the card slot, it is not generally the insert remove that causes the problem, it is the accidental wrench on the cable that does the damage! 
Plus you will need a card reader to be able to use the recovery software.
The fact that this is repeatable is a concern, they shouldn't have gone anywhere after clicking no, might have to do a test to see if there is a bug in Windows, another one :, or just your installation or settings.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Curious to see how the OP made out. Can you let us know?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Curious to see how the OP made out. Can you let us know?


 
The post was from 2012. He hasn't been a member for a long time.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.transcend-info.com/Press/DrT.asp?LangNo=0&PrsNo=105&axn=Detail

i use this

I accidentally formated one of my cameras (5Dmk2) right after the ceremony during a wedding shoot a few months back 
but luckily i put the card aside and this recovered everything just fine 

it took me a bit longer to recover from the near heart attack i had though... :-[


----------

